# Filter recommendations for a 10g



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,


I'm looking for a good, discrete, HOB or Canister filter for a 10g I'm setting up at work. I haven't bought a filter for a tank this small in years and am somewhat out of the loop. CO2 is going to be applied via a diffusor and the tank is going to be open top. 

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

if you have a good plant load any of the whisper or aquaclear HOB filters will work fine i believe they make ones for 10-20 gallons. thats what i had running on my 10 gallon planted tank and I never had any problems with it. just make sure not to use filter inserts with carbon, becuase if your fertilizing your tank the carbon will suck most of the fertilizers up before your plants can consume them.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Phil

I've used AquaClear 70's on 10g and 15g aquariums with the flow reduced. The added media and water volume helps.

To modify them for slower flow, you need to remove the little tab located on the grey piece of plastic called the Impeller Cover that fits inside the filter and it's on top of the motor/impeller using a Dremel Tool or a small drill sanding bit. This tap keeps the intake U tube from swinging all the way to the right to slow the flow. When you remove the little tap, the U tube will swing about 1/4" more to the right and slow the flow down even more. This intake hole changes the shape when used with the U shaped intake tube from an "O" shape to a "()" shape. This mod doesn't change the full flow rate. You still have that if it is needed.

This part is Part F Impeller Cover A16315 on page 9 of the replacement parts: http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Aquaclear_English.pdf

I use two foam filters with either a 100 mL bag of Purigen or Seachem's 'The Bag' with Purigen placed on top of the two sponges. The Bio bag is placed on top of the Purigen to hold it in place.

Also, some people have been using the 2213 Eheim Classic with a 2211 impeller for slower flow. The 2213 has a 6 blade impeller and the 2211 has a 3 blade impeller.

Also the Eheim Liberty HOB filters have added a thicker bio-foam that is washable to their line. This makes the media last longer. New Bio:









Left C


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Phil,

I use the AquaClear 20 on my betta's 10g. It's made for tanks from 5-20 gallons so it should be enough for your tank.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the zoomed 501 on my diy rimless 10gal. I am using the spray bar, and it gives a good bit of flow and the water has been clear since day one. The filter is used for turtle tanks. There is another canister filter by Tom something, but I can't remember the name right now. It looks like the zoomed, and there have been good things said about it. If you go with the zoomed, this website has it for the cheapest I have seen it anywhere.
http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=404

EDIT
The site also has peoples comments on how they modified or arranged the media for better flow.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Edit: double posted by mistake


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

i also vote for aquaclear 20. quiet and has a large filter media compartment.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmm, does that little canister have to be level with the tank or will it filter from as far below as most other canisters? If not, I think I'll go with the good ol' standby AC. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I put mine at a little below the bottom of the tank. The tubing that comes with it doesn't really allow for it to go too far.


----------



## Brooklyn Plant Guy (May 23, 2008)

I also use these little canister filters made by zoomed. It's an excellent choice. I've had the one made by Tom but I think that the zoomed is superior.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Phil,

I've used both the Zoomed and Tom mini canister filters and didn't like the lack of flow for a tank that was 10G. I use it on a 5 gallon tank and those filters are the perfect size for that volume. On my 10G tank, I'm currently using the Filstar XP1. It has a sprabar that allows you to dial the flow down, which is ideal for the 10G but has the capability to filter and clean the tank at a larger volume than the smaller canister filters. Just my experience.

Hope that helps.
Bailin


----------

